# My Hamilton 23 Ww2 Military Chrono - Back From Service



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a friend in the US who is an Amish watchmaker specialising in the repair of US Hamilton pocket watches and wristwatches. My WW2 Hamilton military chrono stopped just before Christmas - the balance wouldn't run - so I sent it off to him in upstate New York. Came back this morning, stripped, cleaned and repaired - and running sweet as a nut. I haven't re-photographed the movement yet, but here are a couple of pics of what Mahlon (pronounced May-lon) the watch man calls "A very complicated watch - and a piece of US history"! The pics don't show the chrono button, which is built into the crown...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice that !


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Will, That's a good quality Hamilton, with a nice readable dial. The Grade 23 Chronograph was produced between 1943 and 1956 with a total production of 23,146.


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

real nice watch, I think my next purchase will be a Hamilton military pocket watch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

One of the more unusual Hamiltons is the GCT (Greenwich Central Time) with the 24-hour dial and the hacking seconds sweep - 4992B movement. They're slightly easier to get than the Hamilton 23. Here's mine:


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

yip, minds made up, it's definitely a Hamilton the next time.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the old Hamilton movements the turning on the movement is always so nicely done!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Will Fly said:


> I have a friend in the US who is an Amish watchmaker specialising in the repair of US Hamilton pocket watches and wristwatches. My WW2 Hamilton military chrono stopped just before Christmas - the balance wouldn't run - so I sent it off to him in upstate New York. Came back this morning, stripped, cleaned and repaired - and running sweet as a nut. I haven't re-photographed the movement yet, but here are a couple of pics of what Mahlon (pronounced May-lon) the watch man calls "A very complicated watch - and a piece of US history"! The pics don't show the chrono button, which is built into the crown...


That is such a beauty!

Reminds me of my black dial jitterbug stopwatch from the same period.


----------

